# just arrived!



## new2singapore (Aug 22, 2008)

hey guys!
have just arrived in singapore and have been struggling to find information on nice restaurants, things going on, where to shop...it's all a bit overwhelming! this forum's been pretty good as has expatsingapore . com, but does anyone know of another source of information?!
thanks


----------



## love_singapore (Aug 22, 2008)

hey! been here for about 3 years and still don't know all the restaurants, shopping malls, etc! there are so many new ones springing up all the time in singapore it can be overwhelming, you're right. you can try all the usual stuff like reading time out magazine, the new straits times and you can also try joining a club such as the tanglin / the pines / the american...although they are fairly dear!
there's also this new handphone thing which i was recommended by a friend...it's basically an application that goes on your phone and has the listings and descriptions of most restaurants, shopping malls, hospitals, parks etc in singapore. i downloaded it free from their website and use it most days! it's sponsored by the singapore tourist association or something and is really really useful...the site is digitalconcierge2go . com
hope this helps! good luck in singapore


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Ask people! You are in food lover heaven! After all, the newspaper does serious reviews of hawker stalls and little hole-in-the wall noodle shops, and everyone in Singapore has an opinion about food.


----------



## jobseeker (Aug 29, 2008)

new2singapore said:


> hey guys!
> have just arrived in singapore and have been struggling to find information on nice restaurants, things going on, where to shop...it's all a bit overwhelming! this forum's been pretty good as has expatsingapore . com, but does anyone know of another source of information?!
> thanks


Hello

We have also not long arrived in SG and have found this sight really useful
hungrygowhere (the usual www & com) wont allow me to send otherwise, has some great reviews from locals and expats, we have tried a few and they have not been wrong yet. 

Maxwell hawka (china town) is great, you can tell by the que's which are the best stalls there is a Thai stall which serves the best Pad Thai we have tasted so far in Singapore. 

Just a couple to get you started Singapore is food lovers paradise you wont go wrong


----------

